
Ask HN: What if a non-American abanddon Delaware CCORP for 3 years not pay tax? - phcnq
 I have registered C Corporation in Delaware with Stripe Atlas, I didn&#x27;t issued stocks and never used company. I am a foreigner (non-American) and don’t open bank account for this C corporation, it has no income. Because there are some problem with my team, so Should I dissolve it and pay franchise tax or I just walk away? What happen if I walk away? Thank you so much.
======
anigbrowl
Only an attorney can tell you for sure. Probably nothing, but if you are
trying to start another company in the future you could have problems. Also,
if you needed a US visa in future. In general, it's better to spend the money
to tie up loose ends rather than receive unpleasant surprises later.

~~~
phcnq
Thank you.

------
bsenftner
It is common to walk away from an abandoned C Corp. Realize that under current
law, a C Corporation is a legal human being, and they can legally just exist
and do nothing. If you ever want to use that C corp io the future, you'll need
to pay up back owed fees. Due to this, new C Corporations are easier to
create, and there are millions of "dormant" C Corporations lingering because
it is not worth the expense to shut them down.

~~~
Trias11
Agree.

IRS will chase you for unpaid taxes (and even these should be high enough to
justify the effort) but highly unlikely anyone will bother to do anything for
unpaid $200/yr or so silly fees.

